

Ask HN: Which website allows you to sell merchandise online cost effectively? - iamanet

I am looking to sell some items online. What web sites are out there that allows you to sell items cost effectively? I looked at eBay but they charge to list items for sale &#38; also they take a percentage on the sale price of the item. This is in addition to the transaction fees. I stumbled across www.highwire.com and they charge only like $6.95 monthly fee but the transaction charge via sites like PayPal still exists. I am leaning towards www.highwire.com but was wondering if there are any other options.
======
mgkimsal
ccnow.com

fees are: 4.99% of Gross Sales plus $0.50 per transaction

$9.95 setup one time

$9.95 per month _if_ you sell < $100 per month. > $100 in a month, no fee.

I've been using them for years for some stuff - works out fine.

